# More Kid Fishing for Flatheads on the Maumee today.



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

Went back again today with my son. Our program is simple...I hook them, he reels them in. This can take awhile with big ones. We caught most Channel Cats today, but managed two Flatheads as well. I pulled out the iPhone to capture some of the fun. 
[ame]http://youtu.be/FrKt2mNFqVM[/ame]
[ame]http://youtu.be/Xxkk5yjSRGg[/ame]


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good catch on the flathead.

The kids attitude is fine now but to reduce his chance of major disappointment in the future I recommend an Ohio State hoody!


----------



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

katfish said:


> Good catch on the flathead.
> 
> The kids attitude is fine now but to reduce his chance of major disappointment in the future I recommend an Ohio State hoody!


Too funny. He Loves michigan basketball, but likes watching most big10 teams throughout the season - including the Bucks. We'll see if that changes in the future.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations...AGAIN!!!!! You will definitely catch more Flatty's wearing buckeye gear.


----------

